# .22 cal. handgun?



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I am looking for a .22 cal. air hand gun. Up here in Canada you have to jump through hoops like crazy to get a real .22 handgun. I want for shooting coyotes either in a trap or one that I punch an off center hole in while calling. Anyone know of a gun like this? I have searched the internet but can't seem to find one. Am I not looking in the right places?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, you must be looking in the wrong place. There are plenty of .22 air pistols available. 
Try this link: http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/show. ... =show_menu

"one that I punch an off center hole in while calling."
Not at all sure what you mean by that.

For hunting, even dispatching trapped 'yotes, you'll want one that has a bit of thump to it. That can be pricey. The only one that I'd feel confident with is the Evanix Hunting Master AR6 - a .22 pellet at 1000 fps. BUT.....it's $570.00 USD and you still have to buy a high pressure pump or scuba tank to charge it. By the time you are done, you'd be near a grand.
Great pistols, though, at least by reputation.
The other offerings are all well under 500 fps. except for the Evanix Renegade - a semiauto - at something over 800 fps. Same $ as the AR6.
Pete


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I checked out the website and looked the guns over. I would be head shooting them at distances of under 15 feet, probably under 8 feet. Does it take a fairly hard whollop to kill them. Are there .177 that would have enough power to do it. The reason I am looking into an air pistol is that handgun rim fires and center fires are illegal for hunting in Canada. By off center hole, I meant that if I wound a coyote I don't want to shot it with my .22-250 at close range. If you know the adequate velocity to penetrate a coyotes skull I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

No, A .177 pistol won't do it. A .22 with a heavy EuJin pellet might. But.....as you saw.....the price for a hunting air pistol is high.
Pete


----------



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

it's only 2 cent. Why jump around to look for air weapon blah blah ...... go to regular store and buy material you need and make bow out it. Arrow can do a lot damage to coyoty than air weapon. that's way no license is need.


----------



## bandmiller2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gooser,I would get a cheap used 22 rimfire rifle with the shortest legal barrel and 22 short standard velocity or lighter loads.Frank C.


----------



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

Snowgooser said:


> I am looking for a .22 cal. air hand gun. Up here in Canada you have to jump through hoops like crazy to get a real .22 handgun. I want for shooting coyotes either in a trap or one that I punch an off center hole in while calling. Anyone know of a gun like this? I have searched the internet but can't seem to find one. Am I not looking in the right places?


You can try jump over the border.... buy air gun from our super market, seperate it and bring it back.


----------

